# Greenish tint to B&W prints



## ldunne (Aug 15, 2015)

For some reason I am getting a greenish tint in my photos that have been converted to B&W in Efex Pro 2. Is there a way to get rid of that green cast? I have tried changing tint/WB in Lightroom once I have the photo back in Lightroom, but it doesn't seem to help or else it makes the color weird. The photo does not look greenish on my monitor, and I calibrated not long ago.


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 15, 2015)

Since you say they are not green on your monitor, I am assuming that you are referring to printrd images.  Are you printing them yourself?  Have you tried making qdjustments to your printer software/controls?  And are you printing on a new/different paper?

--Ken


----------



## ldunne (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes, I am printing on the paper I usually use (Epson Hot Press Bright). Printer/software controls? Not sure what you mean. Once I have converted to B&W, it seems the only thing I can do is change the tint in Lightrooom. I tried that, and it seems to help a bit.


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 15, 2015)

How are you accessing your printers controls and setup?

--Ken


----------



## theWeissGuy (Aug 15, 2015)

What printer are you using? It's very difficult to get good B&W prints from most color printers that only have a single black ink.


----------



## Ian Hutchinson (Aug 15, 2015)

Are you using the correct paper profile when printing and if so is it the generic Epson one or have you have a custom one made?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 15, 2015)

Let's back up a bit here.  Is the monitor accurately calibrated?   If it is not, then the green that you see elsewhere could be in the image but not showing in the monitor.  Once you have an accurately calibrated monitor, you can use the Soft-proofing tool in Develop to emulate the printer and paper color profile that you will use on the printed version.  Then you can adjust the soft-proof view to your personal tastes and the printed version should resemble what you see on the screen.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 15, 2015)

Let's back up one more step. The B&W photos are made in Nik Silver Efex Pro 2, if I read it correctly. That means they are black & white, period. If the print is green, then that tint is somehow caused by the printing process. Check what printer profiles you are using, and check that the printer driver doesn't do a color management step as well. 'Double profiling' is a common cause of a strange color cast in prints.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 15, 2015)

By the way: it's easy to check that the file is really pure black & white, and does not have any color cast itself. Just hover your cursor over it and check the RGB values underneath the histogram. All three should be the same. Also check the histogram itself. Because all three channels should be identical, the histogram should not show different shapes in different colors. It should be one black shape only.


----------



## ldunne (Aug 16, 2015)

I  don't know why this is showing up like this. Anyway, all suggestions are helpful, especially this last one that is somehow in my note. I am unable to access my computer until tomorrow, so I will check. 



JohanElzenga said:


> By the way: it's easy to check that the file is really pure black & white, and does not have any color cast itself. Just hover your cursor over it and check the RGB values underneath the histogram. All three should be the same. Also check the histogram itself. Because all three channels should be identical, the histogram should not show different shapes in different colors. It should be one black shape only.


----------

